# DOD - the pass code security key



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

First time poster - before I get to my MAJOR issue, I want to say thanks to everyone in advance for reading and replying to this lost new comers question(s). 

I purchased the Linksys WGA600N over the weeked to connect to my HD-23 receiver (upgraded to HD in early Jan) , since then I have been back and forth with D* and Linksys tech support for about a total of 5 hours now, both conveniently pointing the finger at each other about why I cant get this adapter to work with my receiver. So I finally thought I'd come ask the REAL experts - the people of this forum (I've learned so much from you guys/gals over that last couple months- thanks) 

After all the BS, the main problem is, my router (US Robotics) passkey (64 bit WEP encryption) has lowercase letters, (Ive tried to change the pass key to all upper case letters, but the router saves them as lower). 

BUT my D* remote only will toggle upper case letter and numbers, ie my passkey is 325ba146ce, but the D* remote will only let me put 325BA146CE. It will NOT toggle to lower case letters, and D* says its a Linksys problem and Linksys says it a D* problem. 

I cant wire the HD received to the router directly and I dont have enough outlets to use the powerline thingy. 

And as you can imagine, Im way past HOT about it!!!!! Has anyone heard of this and if so how did you fix it? 

Absolutely any kind of help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Change to all numbers ?


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

The WEP key format is (see below), i use the HEX, so I cant just use all letters and/or all numbers. 

You will then need to select the WEP Key Format of either HEX or ASCII. HEX values are defined as A-F and 0-9 while ASCII uses all characters.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## CalmWind (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that not already a hex number, and can you just enter it in key 1 of both units? The upper or lower case should not matter. Is this number being generated when you type in your real passphrase?

You can always connect the Linksys directly to a computer and set it up that way.

If that number is in the key 1 position, or whatever position you designate, and the link does not work, you may have another problem.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

CalmWind said:


> Is that not already a hex number, and can you just enter it in key 1 of both units? The upper or lower case should not matter. Is this number being generated when you type in your real passphrase?
> 
> If that number is in the key 1 position, or whatever position you designate, and the link does not work, you may have another problem.


I agree. If that number is hex (and it sure looks like it), case should not make a difference.

FWIW, here's a hex key calculator you can use to try to generate a new passkey.

BTW, if you want to prove whether or not it's a UC/lc issue, you should also be able to configure the Linksys by connecting it to a PC or laptop, instead of the HR23. /steve


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

I’ll try to answer as best I can. 

Calm 

Is that not already a hex number, and can you just enter it in key 1 of both units? The upper or lower case should not matter. Is this number being generated when you type in your real passphrase?

Answer: It is a hex number, it was generated by the router when I chose HEX as my WEP Key format. The HD receiver will only let me put numbers/capital letters in the security code of the screen, not the “keys” that it says its done automatically. 

You can always connect the Linksys directly to a computer and set it up that way.

Answer: That’s what me and the Linksys tech confirmed lastnight for 2 1/2 hrs. That the Adapter was not only working properly but was communication with my router. 

If that number is in the key 1 position, or whatever position you designate, and the link does not work, you may have another problem.

Answer: That number (the passkey) is located in key 1 of my router, the issue is with once I plug it into the HD Receiver that the problems begin. 


Steve

I agree. If that number is hex (and it sure looks like it), case should not make a difference.

Answer: The problem is not between the Adapter and the Router (those two things have been check extensively). Its when I try to key that code into the HD “security field” that the problems begin. 

I think what both of you guys are saying is that i have to figure out a way to make my security code all caps some how some way and I understand that. But Im kind of cornered because I have to use HEX format and any code I put in that router key generates lc letters. 

But shouldn't my HD Receiver and remote be able to toggle UC to lc letters?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

ddkoleman said:


> I'll try to answer as best I can.
> 
> Calm
> 
> ...


Why do you "have" to use HEX? My advice is the change the router to WEP 128 and enter the 26 digit Alpha key. This key can consist of any combination of letters, upper or lower case, and numeric digits.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

BattleScott

Why do you "have" to use HEX? My advice is the change the router to WEP 128 and enter the 26 digit Alpha key. This key can consist of any combination of letters, upper or lower case, and numeric digits.

Answer: I have to use HEX b/c, I have a Linksys (of all items) wireless printer thingy that is used by 3 laptops and 2 desk tops (lets me print from anywhere in/out of the house wirelessly, within range of course). And I "discovered" after another 4hrs with the Linksys tech that ASCII format doesn't work with that device. 

But the second idea sounds like a winner, the downside is I would have to change all the wireless stuff in my house. I know..I know...pity party for me. :|

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

Update

I disabled the encryption, I used a 128bit encrypt., I unplugged and reset EVERYTHING, no luck. 

Back to the store she goes this weekend. 

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

ddkoleman said:


> BattleScott
> 
> Why do you "have" to use HEX? My advice is the change the router to WEP 128 and enter the 26 digit Alpha key. This key can consist of any combination of letters, upper or lower case, and numeric digits.
> 
> ...


Hint: use the "qoute" button below the post you want to reply to, then you don't have to do the copy and pasting and it helps seperate your replies from the original post.

Out of curiosity, what wireless print server are you using? Anything capable of communicating with your router should be able to handle 128-bit WEP keys at least.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

A second suggestion if you haven't tried it already: 
Disable all security on the wireless and see if it functions that way. This will tell you if the connection problem is related to security or actual setup/hardware.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't understand the problem. If the key is in hex, case does not matter; it is ignored. The router can use lowercase and the D* receiver can use uppercase.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

BattleScott said:


> Hint: use the "qoute" button below the post you want to reply to, then you don't have to do the copy and pasting and it helps seperate your replies from the original post.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what wireless print server are you using? Anything capable of communicating with your router should be able to handle 128-bit WEP keys at least.


Thanks for the quote hint - copy and pasting was killing me. haha

The Linksys wireless printer is WPSM54G and I can only use the HEX WEP encryption, 64 and/or 128bit are fine, but not ASCII as determined by me and 2 1/2hours talking to the Linksys tech guy.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

jpitlick said:


> I don't understand the problem. If the key is in hex, case does not matter; it is ignored. The router can use lowercase and the D* receiver can use uppercase.


Here is the MAIN problem:

My router (US Robotics) passkey (64 bit WEP encryption) has lowercase letters, (Ive tried to change the pass key to all upper case letters, but the router saves them as lower).

BUT my D* remote only will toggle upper case letter and numbers, ie my passkey is 325ba146ce, but the D* remote will only let me put 325BA146CE. It will NOT toggle to lower case letters, and D* says its a Linksys problem and Linksys says it a D* problem.

I cant wire the HD received to the router directly and I dont have enough outlets to use the powerline thingy.

*UPDATE*: Recently, I did disable the encryption, change the 64bit to 128bit which gave me all numbers to put in the D* HD receiver security field, and reset everything.

Nothing has worked once I plugged the adapter back into the D* receiver. Now I'm thinking that over 5hrs of my time is enough to deal with something that I understood would be basically plug and play.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

ddkoleman said:


> Here is the MAIN problem:
> 
> My router (US Robotics) passkey (64 bit WEP encryption) has lowercase letters, (Ive tried to change the pass key to all upper case letters, but the router saves them as lower).
> 
> ...


I think you are missing the point. As far as hex and wep encryption is concerned, 325ba146ce and 325BA146CE are the same. It should have been this simple to begin with. If you tried it this way with the router using lowercase and the receiver/wireless adapter using uppercase and that did not work, the problem isn't the wep key.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

ddkoleman said:


> Thanks for the quote hint - copy and pasting was killing me. haha
> 
> The Linksys wireless printer is WPSM54G and I can only use the HEX WEP encryption, 64 and/or 128bit are fine, but not ASCII as determined by me and 2 1/2hours talking to the Linksys tech guy.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.





jpitlick said:


> I think you are missing the point. As far as hex and wep encryption is concerned, 325ba146ce and 325BA146CE are the same. It should have been this simple to begin with. If you tried it this way with the router using lowercase and the receiver/wireless adapter using uppercase and that did not work, the problem isn't the wep key.


Because I'm so new at dealing with the D* receiver, I had no idea that would be the case. I thought there was something wrong with the adapter communicating and my router, soo I went through a LOOONG list of familiar trouble shooting.

Now Im VERY sure its the D* receiver and I'll leave it at that.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a similar problem when my WGA600N Gaming Adapter couldn't Verify my WEP PassKey after I had entered it. It just kept spinning around and couldn't connect. So I connected it to my PC and entered the code and it didn't come back and say Verified. The Linksys tech told me I had a bad WGA600N and to return it.

I hung up the phone and out of frustration and after a couple of glasses of wine I said "What the Hell, I am going to try it again upstairs on my HR20-700 one last time to see if it might have received the PassKey and is okay".

I hooked it up and it worked fine but I had also disabled Norton Security so now I am not sure what made it work but IT IS WORKING!!!

I have since Enabled Norton and still everything is fine. So just because it doesn't say it Verified the PassKey doesn't mean it didn't and the PassKey is not retained by the WGA600N so it can communicate with my Router, WRT54GX.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Once again, it doesn't matter if the DirecTV receiver has uppercase on the screen, upper or lower case are exactly the same thing with these WEP key's. So if you enter it in on the DirecTV receiver, it doesn't work or have you not even tried because it's upper case and you think it won't work?

I'm not trying to get on you just trying to clarify if you've just entered in the key, uppercase and all, on the DirecTV receiver and it doesn't work. Or if you didn't even go that far because it was in uppercase and you thought it wouldn't work.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, some people have reported that they couldn't enter in the entire code as if they had more than one line of code to enter and then they got the "BONG" sound that they were at the end of the line. It only allows you to enter so many characters and if you enter more than that it will "BONG" you to let you know you are at the end of the line.

It is much easier to hook it up to the Router and Verify it that way and then take it back to your DVR and hook it back up and connect to the Internet.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

bonscott87 said:


> Once again, it doesn't matter if the DirecTV receiver has uppercase on the screen, upper or lower case are exactly the same thing with these WEP key's. So if you enter it in on the DirecTV receiver, it doesn't work or have you not even tried because it's upper case and you think it won't work?
> 
> I'm not trying to get on you just trying to clarify if you've just entered in the key, uppercase and all, on the DirecTV receiver and it doesn't work. Or if you didn't even go that far because it was in uppercase and you thought it wouldn't work.


I must have enter that security code on that D* receiver at least 25+ different ways, upper case, backwards, etc. etc.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

richierich said:


> Also, some people have reported that they couldn't enter in the entire code as if they had more than one line of code to enter and then they got the "BOOM" sound that they were at the end of the line.


hhmmm...interesting

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think I ever saw the answer. Did it work when you disabled encryption and just ran in Open? If so, is there any particular reason you need to run encryption at your house? There are alot of other things you could do to secure your wireless network without having to run WEP.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you sure you are entering your HEX key in the HEX field on the router and not entering hex numbers in the ASCII text field? It sounds like you are entering the HEX key in the ASCII key section. 

If you are sure the HEX is being entered in the proper field just try using 26 number 1's (11111111111111111111111111) as your hex key on both devices as a test (assuming you're set for 128bit).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Getteau said:


> Did it work when you disabled encryption and just ran in Open? If so, is there any particular reason you need to run encryption at your house? There are alot of other things you could do to secure your wireless network without having to run WEP.


Like what? Not everyone understands how all of this Security Stuff works. I was glad that I was able to get the WEP PassKey to work and then other people tell me I should use WPA2 and I don't even know what that is but I assume it is just another encryption algorithm, who knows. There needs to be a Security Class you can take to learn more about all of this stuff.

How in the world is Average Joe Six Pack supposed to get this working who knows about 1/100 of what I know if I am struggling along with others to get it to work?

That is why alot of this Networking stuff will never make it to the Masses!!! Too difficult for them to tackle successfully.

Hell, I know friends of mine who are older who can't even log on to a PC let alone even fathom what this Security stuff is all about. It would be GREEK to them.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

richierich said:


> Like what? Not everyone understands how all of this Security Stuff works. I was glad that I was able to get the WEP PassKey to work and then other people tell me I should use WPA2 and I don't even know what that is but I assume it is just another encryption algorithm, who knows.


MAC Address filtering, Static IP addressing and a private ESSID are some very simple and mostly unused measures that help to protect any wireless network. Of course, they're really not any easier to set up than WEP or WPA.



richierich said:


> There needs to be a Security Class you can take to learn more about all of this stuff.
> How in the world is Average Joe Six Pack supposed to get this working who knows about 1/100 of what I know if I am struggling along with others to get it to work?


You can find everything you ever wanted to know and more about wireless security here:
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_security*


richierich said:


> That is why alot of this Networking stuff will never make it to the Masses!!! Too difficult for them to tackle successfully.
> Hell, I know friends of mine who are older who can't even log on to a PC let alone even fathom what this Security stuff is all about. It would be GREEK to them.


I would guess these same folks wouldn't have much interest in MediaShare, DoD or other "networked" functions of their DVRs.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

To add to what BattleScott said. I run open at my house and have for about 6 years without any issues (granted, I'm in a subdivision and not an apartment/condo, so the number of people that can see my wireless is much smaller than some).

For security on my PC's:
* I rename the administrator account on the PC and use non trivial passwords.
* I disable the Server service in Windows on all machines that aren't sharing anything (basically every machine in the house except the Exchange and Web servers)
* I use Antivirus and keep the Windows Firewall turned on
* Any box that allows remote desktop connections has had the default RDP port changed.

On my Linksys:
* I changed the admin ID/password to something other than admin (I think that's the default Linksys password
* I hit the checkbox that only allows local connections for configuration changes (I can't remember the name of the setting off the top of my head)
* I hit the checkbox that hides the SSID of my Linksys and causes it not to broadcast (occasionally I have to turn off this setting so oddball devices can make their first connection. Then I turn it back on).
* I used to limit the number of IP's the Linksys gave out to 5. However, I think I've bumped that up to 15 because we have far too many devices at the house now a days.

That's about it. I could probably use MAC filtering on the Linksys, but that's a lot more work than I want to deal with. Given that I can see 4 other wireless networks besides mine, the kids have plenty of visible stuff to go after if they are looking for something to do.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

Getteau said:


> I don't think I ever saw the answer. Did it work when you disabled encryption and just ran in Open? If so, is there any particular reason you need to run encryption at your house? There are alot of other things you could do to secure your wireless network without having to run WEP.


The HD receiver did not work when I disable the encryption, it just gave me "error 21" messages.

Sorry for the late response, Misses frown at me for being on the internet on weekends, it "her time".

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> Are you sure you are entering your HEX key in the HEX field on the router and not entering hex numbers in the ASCII text field? It sounds like you are entering the HEX key in the ASCII key section.
> 
> If you are sure the HEX is being entered in the proper field just try using 26 number 1's (11111111111111111111111111) as your hex key on both devices as a test (assuming you're set for 128bit).


Thanks for the suggestion, tried something similiar still didnt work.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

Two thoughts on this situation.

1. When you turned off the encryption, did you take down the firewall(s) as well? Have you been looking at the firewall at all? When I first set up my HR20 to a g network, there were all sorts of bugaboos I had to address in the firewall before I could get it to work _with no encryption_.

2. Are you running a blended network like b/g/n or a/b/g/n? Have you tried setting the router to n, doing the handshake, and then setting it back (presuming you have to for your printer and other peripherals)?

When I upgraded to the WRT160N router and added the WGA600N bridges, the experience was truly plug and play.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's what I would suggest at this point:

Configure the WGA using the PC again at the place where it will be connected to the DVR. Once it is working properly and configured the way you want, remove the network cable from the PC and plug into the DVR (top port) without powering down the WGA. Go to the *Advanced Setup *tab on the DVR and run the "Restore Defaults" option. Once it completes, it will ask to "Connect Now" to test the Connection. Run the test and see if it connects. If not, post back what the test results show.
Very imortant to run this from the "Advanced Setup" and not the first setup screen so you can see the configuration info and the test results.

Also, I am not familiar with the "configuration dialog" in the HR DVR for the WGA600, so when you connect the WGA to the DVR, if it automatically opens any configuration menus, cancel them and go to the Setup>>Network>>Advanced Setup menu.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Getteau said:


> On my Linksys:
> * I changed the admin ID/password to something other than admin (I think that's the default Linksys password
> * I hit the checkbox that only allows local connections for configuration changes (I can't remember the name of the setting off the top of my head)
> * I hit the checkbox that hides the SSID of my Linksys and causes it not to broadcast (occasionally I have to turn off this setting so oddball devices can make their first connection. Then I turn it back on).
> ...


Pretty much the same here. I don't have any encryption at all. I have SSID changed and hidden, admin password changed and MAC address filtering. But then again I just have a crappy old laptop used to check sports scores and a Wii as the only thing using WiFi. I live in a subdivision and maybe 3 neighbors could access. I also have my broadcast power lowered so it's not as big an area it covers. Have at it kiddies as you're not going to get anything as my actual hardwired computers are locked way down if you happen to get on the network. 

Only time I would concern myself with encryption is if I were doing any shopping or finances on the WiFi network or if I lived in a apartment or something. Just more trouble then it's worth frankly.


----------



## ddkoleman (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the hints, suggestions and otherwise tolerence. 

But I returned the adapter it back to the store over the weekend, I only had two weeks to return it and Im away from home this week...soooo...maybe another time, maybe I'll try again when I think D* and Linksys tech support know what the **ll they are doing. 


Again, thanks for everything.


----------

